# anyone from los angeles??



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

i heading up to Los Angeles, Cali (just in case) im going to be doing some business around the staples center and wanted to take advantage of the situation since i dont live in the USA to buy some accessories for a G23 (theyr'e waaay cheaper in the states than cr)

does anybody know of any good gun/accessory store around that area that they would recommend???

thanks for the help


----------

